# hmt files conversion to jpeg



## mredd (Mar 10, 2009)

win vista basic OS

I have a cd with over 2100 photos on it and cant open it with vista as I used win xp HighMat program to put them on the cd.I dont have xp anymore 

I tried using the HighMat program on vista but it doesnt work.

I tried some free on line conversion urls but you have to do them one at a time which is too time consuming..

I can bring up the pics in win.paint but cant do anything with them, copy ,convert or move etc.And they come up as thumbnails.

Is there a program that will convert batch files from HighMat in vista to jpeg ? that I can use ? thanks for any help at all.


----------



## ghosthacker (Dec 28, 2008)

can you post one picture here for all to try?

what is a "win xp HighMat program" ? never heard of it.

edit ... maybe this will help... http://filext.com/file-extension/hmt


----------



## moper (Feb 14, 2004)

As far as I know, the Highmat format is how the CD is written. Like, VideoCD, Audio CD, DVD, etc. It does not actually alter the jpg files.
They should be in the root directory of the CD. At least they are when I used the 'Highmat CD Burn Extension for Windows XP 1.0'.

Browse the cd in Windows Explorer. I have all the jpg.s in the root directory. The hmt files are in the 'Highmat' folder. They are very small, and not pictures, but just part of the Highmat format.

Panasonic teamed with Microsoft to create this format back in like 2003. I think it died.


moper


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

There is no "High MAT" format, as mentioned. Go to Control Panel > Folder Options > View tab, and uncheck the box that says "Hide extensions for known file types." Now, what file ending do your pictures have?

If you want to try to convert them, copy them to a folder on your hard drive. If the conversion program you are using is trying to save the results to the CD, which is read-only, that may have something to do with why it doesn't work.

After copying to a folder, try opening the files. If they still won't open, let us know what file type they are, and/or try opening them with IrfanView (be sure to install the plugins package, too, for support for many more file types).


----------



## mredd (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks all for the advice .
how do I ?get into the the root directory ?I tried win. explorer in "start-> search"but all I get is ?"my documents"

I would post a pic if I could figure out how ? Like I said I cant do anything with the pics when I get them to come up in win.paint.I can just look at them . I`ll try and copy and send to here in High Mat format.

The High Mat format info can be found on "search"and yes it has been discontinued by Microsoft.

Like I said before ? it was designed for win.XP and they never continued with the adaptation for Vista.

no luck in copy and paste

*Specific Notes* [What's This?]HighMAT is a way for media formats like JPG, MP3, WMA, WMV and MPEG-4 to be organized and published on a CD. DVD support is planned. [Added June 2007: Microsoft has discontinued development on the HighMAT technology. Therefore, the HighMAT extension to the Microsoft Windows XP CD Writing Wizard is no longer offered by using Windows Update.]


----------



## mredd (Mar 10, 2009)

Elvandil said:


> There is no "High MAT" format, as mentioned. Go to Control Panel > Folder Options > View tab, and uncheck the box that says "Hide extensions for known file types." Now, what file ending do your pictures have?
> 
> They are still hmt files and cant open them
> 
> ...


Then I will go to the next step "Irfran View" and see what happens

Thanks again for the advice


----------



## mredd (Mar 10, 2009)

I went to the Irfan View site but it doesnt support hmt files as far as I could see ?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

The "High MAT" format, as mentioned, is a CD format and has nothing to do with the files it contains. So you can't send files here in "High MAT" format because there is no such thing. Think of "High MAT" as a drawer containing pictures when others store them in an album. It is only a container for the files and has no affect on the files themselves.

The fact that you can open them to see them means that the CD can be accessed and the files copied, one way or another. What exactly happens if you make a folder on your desktop, and right-click drag the files from the CD to that folder, choosing "Copy"?

Since the files are on the CD most probably in more than one format (file systems), it may be possible to access them from another direction. See if the image files are visible with IsoBuster and if they are, select them, right-click, and choose the "extract" them to a folder of your choice.

Once you get them all off the CD and in a standard format, you can then re-burn them to a standard CD format.


----------



## mredd (Mar 10, 2009)

the files are copied to the desktop folder as hmt files and still wont open


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Did you try IrfanView? It can sometimes detect a file type even if it has a different ending.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Put the CD in a drive.
Open My Computer, right-click the CD and select "Explore".
Open each folder you see until you find your pics.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

..and if you can open a file in Paint, then go to File > Save As, and save the file to your desktop in any format that appears as an option in the drop-down menu. InfanView will do all of them as a batch.


----------



## moper (Feb 14, 2004)

Some screenshots to help. I burned a CD in Highmat format with 13 miscellanous image files.

The hmt files are actually renamed jpg thumbnails. 


moper


----------



## mredd (Mar 10, 2009)

OK i`LL TRY IT ALTHOUGH HMT FILES ARE NOT LISTED IN THEIR PROPECTUS THANKS


----------



## mredd (Mar 10, 2009)

cant seem to open any more hmt files in "paint" for whatever reason/

Tried the Irfan View program with ALL plugins installed but it wont open hmt files ,it did open existing jpeg files on the same disk however .
now on to download Isobuster and see what happens ?


----------



## ghosthacker (Dec 28, 2008)

can you post a screenshot showing the contents of the desktop folder


----------



## mredd (Mar 10, 2009)

correction ~! it did open the hmt files although in thumbnail size Took a long time to open over 2100 pics.Now all I have to do is figure out how to transfer them to a folder and then convert to jpeg.Thanks again for all your help everyone .It is appreciated~!


----------



## ghosthacker (Dec 28, 2008)

You need to be sure you have the full size images and not just the thumbs.

What happens if you just right click on one of them and rename to .jpg and save? Can you open it?


----------



## mredd (Mar 10, 2009)

I enlarged them to suitable size but then lost them when I tried to move them top a desk top folder I couldnt convert them to jpeg as is


----------



## ghosthacker (Dec 28, 2008)

You're dealing with a large number of picture as you noted. Try moving and converting just one. Your computer maybe croaking trying to do them all at once.

how did you enlarge them?

would you please post a screenshot.


----------



## moper (Feb 14, 2004)

The hmt files are thumbnails. You cannot create pictures out of them, unless you want a 1x1 image.

Try this. Insert the CD. Cancel any autoruns or popup messages. Go to Start, My Computer. Double click on your CD drive. What do you see?


moper


----------



## mredd (Mar 10, 2009)

no screen shots extant


----------



## mredd (Mar 10, 2009)

did that : start-> cancelled autoruns and pop-ups->doubleclicked on my cd drive.
got the high mat folder and then clicked on that to get high mat files .thsy do not open with Irfan or Isobuster . There is no file associated with "hmt" in either program

Yes I downloaded ALL the plug-ins as well.

Id like to thank all for your kind advice but nothing seems to work anymore .cant even get a pic up in paint now for whatever reason.

No point in sending a screen shot as high mat images wont download in any of the programs 

Been on this all day gonna take a break now, thanks again everybody for your efforts.


----------



## moper (Feb 14, 2004)

Don't really have any more suggestions. When I open the CD, there are the original photos. They are not in the Highmat folder.



> I have a cd with over 2100 photos


With only 700MB to work with on a CD, plus the files in the Highmat folder, they must be very small pictures. Also, according to Panasonic the Highmat format only supports up to 999 photos.
http://translate.google.com/transla.../search?q=highmat+%2B+999&hl=en&sa=N&start=10

Maybe the CD was referencing the photos from the hard drive. Do you still have the hard drive from your XP computer? Are the original photos still on it?

moper


----------



## mredd (Mar 10, 2009)

Maybe the CD was referencing the photos from the hard drive. Do you still have the hard drive from your XP computer? Are the original photos still on it?

I dont know how big they are now . No I dont have XP anymore (wish I did then I wouldnt be having all this trouble >??)

I have the hard drive but no pics on it at all.............. thanks for all your help :up:


----------

